# be quiet 900 Pro - QI Lademodul fragen



## xyt (2. Oktober 2016)

Guden in die Runde,

ich hab das Dark Base Pro 900 gekauft, bin soweit bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten auch zufrieden.
Was bei mir jedoch nicht funzt ist das QI Lademodul, ich schließe jedoch nicht aus, dass ich beim Anschließen Fehler gemacht habe. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist es ein 4Pol Stecker. Die einzigen 4 poligen Stecker die ich auf dem MB finden konnte (MB: Asus z170 pro Gaming Aurora) sind jedoch für die Lüfter - hier tut sich dann nichts. Wie schließt man das QI Modul an, das es für Strom sorgt? Rest steckt ordnungsgemäß drin - auch der SATA Verbindungsconnector worüber vermutlich der Strom gezogen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Das Case hat einen Sata Stromanschluss. Dort musst du einen Sata Stecker vom Netzteil einstecken.
Dann funktionieren die LED Leisten, die du anschließen kannst, ebenso wie die Lüfter, die du an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen kannst. Ebenso läuft die QI Ladestation dann.


----------



## xyt (2. Oktober 2016)

Danke für dein Post
Sata ist verbunden. LED Stäbe leuchten auch, Lüfter lasse ich auf dem Board laufen.  erhalte aber keine Ladung vom qi. Weder auf dem note3 noch s5. Wohin führt denn das Kabel g bei dir?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Die QI Ladestation kriegt ihren Strom vom Sata Stecker.
Wenn sie bei dir nicht geht, scheint ein Defekt vorzuliegen.
Oder deine Handys sind kaputt. 
Musst mal einen Gegentest machen.
Bei mir kann ich die Phones von mir, meiner Tochter, meiner Frau und auch von meinem Bekannten problemlos aufladen und mehr als das Sata Kabel angeschlossen habe ich eben nicht.


----------



## xyt (2. Oktober 2016)

Danke. Check ich gleich mal. Seltsam ist dann aber auch der auf G gekennzeichnete Anschluss


----------



## xyt (2. Oktober 2016)

also, scheint tatsächlich defekt zu sein. Hatte auch einen Denkfehler. Der Anschluss bei G geht direkt in das QI Modul was als kreisrundes board unter den Deckel befestigt ist. Habe die Verbindung geprüft, ist auch kein Kabel locker scheint also daher schlichtweg defekt zu sein. Werd mal be quiet anschreiben


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der Power Connector ist für das QI Ladegerät und für die LED Strips.
Wenn du das korrekt angeschlossen hast und die LED Leisten leuchten -- hast du das mal getestet? -- ist das Ladeteil defekt.
Dann hilft nur reklamieren.
Das Front Panel samt Qi Ladegerät ist ja ein Teil. Das sollte man dir als Ersatzteil zuschicken können.


----------



## v3nom (3. Oktober 2016)

Der Lüfterhub auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses muss mit Strom versorgt werden. Der Hub ist zuständig für die Lüfter, LEDs und Qi. Damit das Hub funktioniert muss es mit dem SATA Stromstecker am NT angeschlossen werden.
Falls das nicht klar war...


----------

